# Need advice on which to select



## bradycat (Oct 5, 2016)

hello,
I am looking for a vertical, oil-as I heard they are quieter, 15 gallon up to 20 gallon portable air compressor, electric.

I am just a DIY car mechanic, and I don't need the best of the best, but want one that won't crap out on me after a year, or have to change all kind of parts.

I am looking to just using ratchets, impact wrench, that's about it.

I have looked at many, and told to stay away from like mastercraft or Canadian Tire brands. 

So any input would help a lot on my decision.
Thank you


----------



## Aircompressorlab (Oct 6, 2016)

DEWALT D55168 200 PSI 15 Gallon 120-Volt Electric Wheeled Portable Workshop Compressor will be helpful for you.


----------

